# Cats and Potato Chips



## justanothercatowner (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi

My mom likes to feed our cat, Kitty, potato chips. Kitty is a pretty old cat - well into her 15th year.

She only recently started feeding her potato chips as a treat a week ago, but now it is becoming a daily occurrence because she finds it cute. It went from 1 chip a day last week to a small bowlful each day, and is getting more and more each day...

I'd really like either a vet or an expert's perspective on this. We all know junk food is bad for humans, can anyone give me a specific, and perhaps scientific explanation to pass onto my mom as to why it would be bad for Kitty to eat potato chips everyday?

My words don't carry much weight with my parents at all, but they will definitely trust someone with knowledge/expertise, or personal experience

If anyone is curious, the chips she is feeding her are the Kettle Brand from Costco

Thanks!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Coz it's potato.... cats don't need carbs and do not eat them in the wild, their bodies aren't designed to process them. Alot of cats find that carbs in dry food can give them upset tummies. Potato would have no nutritional value for a cat!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

A chip every once in a while is fine, but a bowlful a day isn't good.

They are greasy and full of carbs, and will get her full without giving her any nutritional value. She could develop health problems from not eating the right quantity of nutritional food because she's getting full on chips.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Not a good idea for all of the above. In addition, they are extremely high in sodium, which is not good for a cat.

Is it the salt Kitty seems to be craving?

Welcome to the forums, please keep us posted.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sodium and oil would be my main concerns, along with cats not being able to process vegetables.

I have cats who enjoy a Dorito every now and then, one chip once in a while, I wouldn't think of feeding them daily.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

We have 2 Pringles addicts in our house. They're allowed about a quarter of one Pringle a day, between them, which we figure won't do any harm, but that's it.

The high salt content would be my main concern.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

lulubel said:


> We have 2 Pringles addicts in our house. They're allowed about a quarter of one Pringle a day, between them, which we figure won't do any harm, but that's it.
> 
> The high salt content would be my main concern.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Just picturing you divvying up the 1/4 Pringle amongst the addicts. :ihih:

Cricket wants chips when I'm having some. I was worried that he seemed more interested in the salt that the actual chips since he tries to lick them. My other two don't seem to care.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

justanothercatowner said:


> If anyone is curious, the chips she is feeding her are the Kettle Brand from Costco
> 
> Thanks!


How about this:

Misleading Healthy Costco Chips Hit With Class Action Lawsuit | Consumer Advocate Legal Update

So, if those aren't even remotely healthy for humans, what will it do to cats, who aren't designed to eat such fatty, highly salted vegetable matter in the first place?

Hope that helps educate your mum! There are plenty of decent dried meat cat treats out there which she could use (in moderation!) instead...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> There are plenty of decent dried meat cat treats out there which she could use (in moderation!) instead...


And again, moderation but for healthy treats try sardines, dried meat, raw chicken wings, raw chunks of fresh meat or even a tiny dot of raw mince from the butcher. No more than a few times a week, snacks should make up a very small percentage of an otherwise balanced diet.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I are with the rest of the gang... Our two like to nibble a crisp every now and then but that's all - actually they would live to eat them all the time but we don't let them.
I'd try and get this feeding pattern to stop as soon as you can.
Welcome to the forum btw and feel free to post us a picture of your potato munching kitty!


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

If the cat is really being given chips/crisps then I find this quite upsetting.

I am not an expert at all, but some things I've have learnt are:

Cats need to take in plenty of moisture - ideally through *wet* food specifically designed for them. If they get enough water this way, you will rarely see a cat needing to drink.

If they eat *dry* food, you will see them drink from a water bowl - but they will not drink enough to compensate because they have a naturally low thirst drive. This is harder work on the kidneys and can sometimes lead to health problems.

If they eat chips/crisps, not only is it *not* a natural part of a cat's diet, it also contains a lot of salt - this will cause them to be even more thirsty and so this will be even harder on their kidneys. Excessive amounts of salt may cause other health issues too.

Add to this the fact that the cat is 15 years old where their kidneys might not be functioning as well as they use to, then this seems like a recipe for disaster to me.


----------

